# Stooges Fans



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

No Hunting No Fishing No Plowing Go Home.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*Boom*

Above please find the boys with a special gift for the meteorologist!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Don't forget the cartoon.


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

Ahhhhh...You guys arent pickin on our highly trained,most accurate and friendly weather guessers are you??


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

We will be using the stooges for our forecasts the rest of this winter, they would be hard pressed to do any worse than the networks.


----------

